# Switch On Electric Tongue Jack Went Bad... Need Wiring Help Please



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

My switch went bad and I ordered a new one. I didn't pay attention when I took the jack apart because I thought the motor was fried. Turns out I was wrong and switch was bad. Now for some reason I can get it wired right. 
The are 2 red and 2 black wires. One of the red connections has 2 red wires coming into it.

Anyone have any idea how to wire it. I've looked on-line and tried the way I saw in some pics but as soon as I hit the ret button the fuse blew. Moved wires around and blew another fuse. So I packed it up for the night before I blew my fuse.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Might be helpful if you could tell us the brand and model of your jack.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Yep...make and model would help, along with some pictures of what it looks like.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Yep...make and model would help, along with some pictures of what it looks like.


Yeah that's my bad. I know better then to ask a question without any details..

I will get pictures in the next day or so. Between work and kids baseball, it's none stop on Tuesday's and Wednesday. I'll try to sneak a pic and post tomorrow night.

The jack was a gift from DW.

Manufacturer: Lippert Components Inc
Mfg Part #: 285318
http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/electric-tongue-jack-black/71260

Replacement switch --
JR Products 13635 Black 5th Wheel/Tongue Jack Switch

Makes me wonder if I ordered the wrong switch


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Switch is marked for 30 amps at 12vdc.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Found a manual on this website: http://www.lci1.com/assets/content/support/manuals/Atwood/Jacks/Power_Jack_Installation_Guide.pdf

Lippert formerly Atwood products on page 2 of the manual. The wiring diagram should help.

Leigh


----------

